# Oil grade for winter in Greece



## kiwistopher (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi,
I have a 1992 Ford Transit Autosleeper.Diesel, non turbo.
It is a bit sluggish to turn over on cold mornings (around 2-4 degs)
Someone told me my oil might be too thick at 20W. Is it??
Maybe I should put 5W or 10 W. I dont think I will be driving in under -5 or so, as I head back to UK through Europe in a month or so.
I read on a blog somewhere that 5W is just too thin...is it..??

Thanks for any suggestions. Oil is around Euro 8 per litre, so I dont want to get it wrong! :? 
Chris.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Diesel specific oil used to be 15w-40. I think, but I am not certain, that modern diesels use thinner oils but then their engines would be designed for it.

In your shoes I would be prepared to go to 10w-40. 

Are you sure the problem is not the battery? Cold weather will reduce the amount of power the battery can produce.

JohnW


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I think a good, possibly semi, or fully synthetic oil would be o/k,
as I see it its still the equivalent of a 40 when hot but it circulates better when cold.
cheers


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The cold weather in Greece should not affect your oil to that extent, I have never known in 30 years of Greece the cold weather affect my oil I use the normal 15 40 oil and never have a problem.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Oil*



Wizzo said:


> Diesel specific oil used to be 15w-40. I think, but I am not certain, that modern diesels use thinner oils but then their engines would be designed for it.
> 
> In your shoes I would be prepared to go to 10w-40.
> 
> ...


10w 40 or even 5w 40 should be wide enough.

£8 a litre! Wow

Good Prices Here


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

HI, I forgot to put the Grade as 5- 40 in my last post. soooory


----------

